# Cross cut beef shank



## bikenstein (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everybody. Just joined today and I love this site. Tomorrow I'm doin pork ribs but since my wife favors beef, I bought a piece of shank and thought I'd try it (got some beef brats as a backup just in case I mess up). Haven't found anything on beef shanks. Has anybody smoked these that can offer advice? Cut the membrane, smoke and wrap I guess


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 1, 2013)

Here you go!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...oked-and-pulled-beef-shank-with-better-q-pics


----------



## bikenstein (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Woodcutter. Looks good and gives me an idea of how long I need to cook.


----------



## bikenstein (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm smokin the shanks with a rack of spare ribs in my WSM. I made a charcoal snake with coals 2 wide and 2 deep, nice and neat. I was kinda afraid that wouldn't provide enough heat, but after 2 hours the temp has maintained 225 to 235 with all vents open and an empty pan. Shanks are at 145. I'm just wonderin if I can cook em like I do a brisket and tenderize them without braising?


----------



## bikenstein (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm amazed that I'm gettin good results with so little charcoal in my WSM. I closed 2 vents and the third at 3/4. About five hours now maintaining 230 easy and the little snake still has plenty of coal left to do another 2 hours or maybe more. Ribs will be ready soon. My wife got impatient and made a pot of Brunswick stew. I wrapped the shanks with some sauces and drippings, they are still kinda tough but good smoke. I love the WSM:)


----------



## webowabo (Nov 2, 2013)

Bikenstein said:


> Hi everybody. Just joined today and I love this site. Tomorrow I'm doin pork ribs but since my wife favors beef, I bought a piece of shank and thought I'd try it (got some beef brats as a backup just in case I mess up). Haven't found anything on beef shanks. Has anybody smoked these that can offer advice? Cut the membrane, smoke and wrap I guess


I have smoked them for stew.. I smoked for about 3 hours and transfured to the Dutch for some braise..... even know they where "done" IT wise they were still very chewey.. however FWIsmokers fell apart after his all day smoke..


----------



## bikenstein (Nov 2, 2013)

FAIL! Gotta braise the shanks in the house to finish. My coals burned out at 7 hours and the shanks are still a bit chewy. Long enough for the ribs though. After readin through the forum, I'm wantin to try some of these other smokin recipes. A lot of good info and a lot to learn here! :)













Reunion 2013 001.JPG



__ bikenstein
__ Nov 2, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 2, 2013)

Bikenstein said:


> FAIL! Gotta braise the shanks in the house to finish. My coals burned out at 7 hours and the shanks are still a bit chewy. Long enough for the ribs though. After readin through the forum, I'm wantin to try some of these other smokin recipes. A lot of good info and a lot to learn here! :)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoke is on them now. Ribs look good!


----------



## bikenstein (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks Woodcutter. The ribs were good but not a good cut. Mostly belly fat as usual from our Walmart.  Normally I trim spareribs to a St. Louis type cut but I wouldn't have had but a 4" rib rack left! From now on I'll drive the extra ten miles to the butcher's :)


----------

